# Cannot update OSX 10.8.5 to Mac OS High Sierra



## nicosigo (Jun 27, 2018)

Hello all, i'm new to the group and hope you all can help me.. I have scoured the web after many failed attempts at installing macOS High Sierra. I've done this on all of my other computers except my late 2012 iMac...

First let me describe the issue, last week I decided to update this beast of a machine with the latest OS. I had delayed the update this long because of a software suite I was using (They didn't have a sierra update until last week)...

This computer already was on Sierra once then downgraded back to 10.8.5 through time machine when I realized i could no longer use my software...

I now have pretty slow internet speeds...1.5mb/down 

I sat through the install 3 times now, the first 2 times it wouldn't finish and would stop at around 99%

Finally a 3rd time through it finally finished...

The prompt came up telling me it would restart several times whilst installing...I gave it plenty of time and came back to the computer and it was at my normal log in screen...I log in and checked "About this Mac" and needless to say...I'm still at 10.8.5....There is no additional app in my applications folder...theres were no "errors" presented upon startup...simply nothing has happened since installing other than I may have shortened my life with the stress of all this...The good news is my HD isn't corrupt and the computer is working fine.. I ran several HDD tests and no error logs came back...PLEASE HELP ME TECH SUPPORT GUY / FAMILY .. YOU ARE MY ONLY HOPE


----------



## nicosigo (Jun 27, 2018)

bump....PLEASE SOMEONE HELP....I'm in OSX HELL


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

First, did you check your mMAC specs to see if you could update to High Sierra?


----------



## nicosigo (Jun 27, 2018)

brooklynboy said:


> First, did you check your mMAC specs to see if you could update to High Sierra?


Yes, this computer is on the compatible mac list.. Its a late 2012 iMac.. the big one with a 3tb fusion drive and i7..


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Click on the Apple on the top left, then look nect to the app store. It should show any updates for your system. Click on the App Stores, then click on upadates on the top left. It should show High Sierra. Now there is one other possibility, you may not be able to upgrade from 10.8.5 to 10.13.. You may have to update to a intermediary OS, ie; 10.11 and then update to 10.13


----------

